# pringles can mold ?? s



## samm (Dec 6, 2008)

i have been thinking about using a pringles can with a loofa sponge inside of it then pouring the soap into it, then i could slice 2 in or so slices off of it. i need to make some gift baskets for our church auction, and i thought that would be good fillers along with bars that i make.....has anyone ever used or done anything similar to this molding method.,?? 
would i have to line the can with something, if so i had thought about the little plastic bags that the newspaper comes in when it rains,
any way,,,,,,, thanks

samm


----------



## Fryegirl (Sep 16, 2006)

I've done this using glycerin soap and it worked out very well. Just unmold and slice. Also, plastic trays that store-bought cookies are packaged in make nice soap molds.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

When I use pringles type cans I just tear them off of the soap so don't have to line the can. If you use cold process soap with a loofa sponge, make sure you pour it when it is very early trace as it won't fill the holes in the sponge when it thickens up. I prefer to pour about 1-2" in the can, then put the sponge down in that, and pour in the rest.

Dawn


----------



## samm (Dec 6, 2008)

i didnt know if the foil looking stuff would effect the soap....samm


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

I line mine w/ freezer paper before I pour. You can actually reuse the cans that way. The "foil" is wax coated so as long as it is cold processing you should be okay but if the soap is hot it will melt that wax.

Good luck with your project. We are having a silent auction at work for a United Way fundraiser and I thought about making a gift basket but I work with mostly men. I don't want to go to the effort and embarass myself when no one bids on it!!


----------



## samm (Dec 6, 2008)

maybe they would be good and sweet husbands and bid on it for thier wives or girlfriends.....at church i gave some people some soap to try out and they liked it....so maybe you could give them some samples to take home....just a thought...ya gotta lead em into it....lol......... any way thanks for the idea with the wax paper, and good luck with your auction
samm


----------

